# birth certificate for CR1 or spouse visa



## mariewhitbread (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi

My daughter and her American fiance are in the UK just about to start the proceedings for a CR1 or spouse visa (they are not sure which one to go for yet) however my daughter has no birth certificate as she was born in Portugal 23 years ago and was issued a cedular. We moved back to the UK and when she was 11/12 she obtained her own passport using the cedular so we naturally thought that the cedular was her birth certificate. However she then lost the cedular and we tried to get a copy of her birth certificate in Portimao where she was registered and they said they have no records of her. 

We were wondering when they apply for their visa will her passport be good enough or does she have to actually have a birth certificate. 

Has anyone been issued a CR1 or spouse visa with just the passport as evidence of birth.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

mariewhitbread said:


> Hi
> 
> My daughter and her American fiance are in the UK just about to start the proceedings for a CR1 or spouse visa (they are not sure which one to go for yet) however my daughter has no birth certificate as she was born in Portugal 23 years ago and was issued a cedular. We moved back to the UK and when she was 11/12 she obtained her own passport using the cedular so we naturally thought that the cedular was her birth certificate. However she then lost the cedular and we tried to get a copy of her birth certificate in Portimao where she was registered and they said they have no records of her.
> 
> ...


the CR1 is the spouse visa 
they will require a birth certificate

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...89-requesting-birth-certificate-portugal.html


----------



## mariewhitbread (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you. I was sort of expecting that answer. Better get researching more into getting the birth certificate.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mariewhitbread said:


> Thank you. I was sort of expecting that answer. Better get researching more into getting the birth certificate.


Have you discussed your problem with the UK Embassy closes to her place of birth?


----------



## mariewhitbread (Jun 19, 2012)

I have had some good advice given on the Portuguese forum and my daughter will be researching into this. Trying to get the spouse visa is hard enough let alone this problem but we will get there. 

We were given an organization that would do this for us a few years back but lost the contact when we moved to US. Can't remember their name at all - the embassy in portimao gave it to us. 

Many thanks


----------

